# Watering the pack question.



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

I have three dogs and two cats who share the same water bowl. I "had" a "pet mate le bistro waterer". Apparently they emptied it and chewed it up. I was thinking about buy a larger one but I was afraid they might chew that one up too. I have been using a metal bowl. The problem is when it gets close to being empty the boy picks it up spilling the rest accross the floor to bring it to me (as if to say "we need another round"). Any ideas for a watering vessel that will supply the pack w/ enough water durring the hot summer and not get spilled or chewed?
Thanks.
JD


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I use ice cream buckets and fill them twice a day in the summer. If that's still not enough, put out more buckets.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have two water containers in the house, and if one is running empty, the dogs are pretty good about going to the one that is still full. Maybe you could add a second bowl in a different location to give them more options?

We have a stainless steel bowl in the kitchen, next to the cat food, and a stainless steel bucket downstairs between the dog crates. One of our crates is one of the new VariKennels that has the extra hole to tie it down, and I have a big hook there to hold the bucket by the handle, so the dogs can't pick it up or try to knock it over. That's been working pretty well.

My friend Laura has outdoor kennels for her dogs, and she uses large buckets, standing inside little wooden (like 2x4) "boxes" so the buckets can easily be lifted up by a person, but it's hard for the dogs to knock them over or drag them out.


----------



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks.
2 larger bowls is a good idea.
Now I need to get some large mats so we stop slipping on that majic combo of dripped water and saliva that the boy leaves in the kitchen.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianWe have a stainless steel bowl in the kitchen, next to the cat food, and a stainless steel bucket downstairs between the dog crates. One of our crates is one of the new VariKennels that has the extra hole to tie it down, and I have a big hook there to hold the bucket by the handle, so the dogs can't pick it up or try to knock it over. That's been working pretty well.
> 
> My friend Laura has outdoor kennels for her dogs, and she uses large buckets, standing inside little wooden (like 2x4) "boxes" so the buckets can easily be lifted up by a person, but it's hard for the dogs to knock them over or drag them out.


These are darn good advices which I'm about to take. My little spoiled brat has a problem keeping the water in place and would always as soon as I turn my back, flip the bowl and get the water all over the place. I ended up mopping indoors and flushing the dog runs outdoor. This is such a constant time waster for me. LOL..

Where did you friend buy the water buckets for outdoors? 

Dan


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have the removable ceramic crock from an old crock pot that I use outside during the summer (will crack if it freezes in the winter). It holds over 1 gallon and is heavy. The dogs don't seem to like to try to pick it up with their teeth and haven't knocked it over yet. The crock seems to keep the water a little cooler too. You can get the crocks at Thrift Shops and yards sales fairly cheap.


----------



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll keep an eye out for those crocks.
Thanks again.
JD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I get these at the Tractor Supply Company, in the horse products:










In four years since I started using them, my dogs have never been able to dump their water. Paddle it out, yeah, but not dump it. 

Only in the dead of winter do I allow a bucket of water in my house. Shepherds all have drinking problems.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Just leave the toilet lid up and teach them to flush for fresh water!


----------



## JJDBike (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool. What are they called?
JD


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a link to another thread in the Equipment Section on this forum regarding water options:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1142032&page=1#Post1142032


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think they are just called bucket holders. They fit standard sized buckets and are found in the horse tack.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Outside, we clip a large (horse feed type) bucket to a fence, up off the ground a bit so they won't step in it and take all the water out on their fur.

Inside, I use a ceramic bowl. They can't pick it up or dump it. They *can* kick it across the floor, but that just gives me a "we're out of water" alarm.







Of course, I just have 2 GSDs and 2 cats sharing, so if you have a really large pack, you'd certainly need more bowls. I love the ceramic bowls though, and love that idea of using a crock pot bowl! I'll bet you could easily pick those up at thrift stores.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel drinks EVERY last drip in the stainless bowl and then he plays soccer with it. It gets our attention because we have a tile floor and when he throws the bowl it makes a loud crash. He's trained us!









I keep a bathroom mat (3ft x 4ft) under the stainless bowl to catch the splash when they drink.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

We have 3 dogs and 3 water bowls. I have a small pint sized for the Chi that I tuck under the kitchen table next to the table leg. I have a 6 qt SS bowl that I put inside a large plastic dishwashing pan for both of the GSD. The larger outer plastic tub catches a lot of the dribbles from the drinks. I also have a SS 2qt pail in the pup's crate. I'll have to check twith the friend that gave me this pail for the brand. It has an terrific system for attaching that prevents spilling and playing with the bucket. The pup has a major penchant for playing with and dumping her water bucket.


----------

